# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Football players that never lifted a weight.

## se11

I think it was Hershell Walker, not sure, but he said he never lifted a weight and worked out through push-ups and sit-ups on comercials of tv shows. What did he do, just push ups and sit ups, or did he do a certian number each comerical or what? I'm really interested. Thanks.

----------


## Jantzen4k

Therman Thomas is who your thinking of. yes he claims pushups and pullups and other nonweighted lifts

----------


## flyguy7

Thurman Thomas? Really, I never knew that- that's pretty sick man. Didn't Henry Rollins get big this way too (If any of y'all know who that is)

----------


## Ammar

Jamal Lewis claims he does boxing and other lifts, but no weights. I remember hearing this on Fox I believe.

----------


## powerlifter

Walker claimed that - he said he only slept a few hours a day too - thousands of sit ups and push ups daily

----------


## dalcowbag

> Walker claimed that - he said he only slept a few hours a day too - thousands of sit ups and push ups daily


yup, he also did alot of balance work, like weird sheit like dancing and such

dcb

----------


## DoubleL

He was heavily involved with yoga......BUT through the grapevine lots of guys say he was also involved in juice....lots of it.....my HS coach coached him in the USFL. Lil inside info. Believe it if u want.

----------


## 3Vandoo

Yoga and Dbol = SUCCESS!

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Hell nobody is going to admit to thier best friend they are really on steriods . I bet all the best players, all the rushing leaders, sack leaders, top linemen, everyone short of the quarterbacks, recievers and some of the dbs use steriods flat out during the season. The teams and the NFL are the ones that do the testing. If they have someone they politically want to get ride of, they can say they tested positive wether they did or not. 

The only reason the recievers and dbs are not on them is if they are naturally elite sprinters ie 10.39 or faster in the 100m. 

I mean think about it Barry Sanders was 5-8 210. (Shawn Ray proffesional bodybuilder at one point #5 in the world was 5-7 205.) Bo Jackson 6-0 230 lbs. with a 4.18 40. Reggie White, standing overhead pressed over 400 lbs. 

There is no way in hell these guys are going to be beating the next best players on roids naturally. 

The NFL is a business, and before the 1960s and steroids , it wasn't as big a business because the product just wasn't that interesting. Put the players on steriods and amphetamines, GH, ect. and suddenly it turns into a big money sport.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

bo jackson didnt run a 4.18 40...deion sanders did tho..

----------


## DoubleL

ACTUALLY, all this 4.18 stuff is a little sketchy for anyone. They took the 100 meter run of Maurice Greene when he broke the record a few years back and broke it down into 10 yard segments. They took the fastest 3 segments with the 4th being his start. He ran a 4.2. Now I know these guys in the NFL are fast. But when Deion was running the thing 50 to 80 year old NFL scouts were timing with their fingers. I believe the margin for error is something like .15 seconds. Add the fact that these scouts are a little older and their fingers don't click too fast and you got guys runnin' in the 4.1whatevers. Though Deion was lightening fast and I'm sure someone could make an arguement that he used his world class speed to make multimillions in football over a few mil if that in track, he still wasn't training particularly to run a fast 40. 

And don't say those track guys don't juice and NFLers do. Cuz they're AAALLLL on that sh*t. Especially the superstars. The NFL markets guys like Barry Sanders and Jerry Rice. I'm not saying these two guys use or used, BUT if they did the NFL would turn their heads especially with guys who have what is to be thought of as "clean" reputations. The League makes millions to billions off these guys too. Heck, Jerry Rice is my idol, but I know two guys who've gone thru camp with the Niners. Every night when training camp was done for the day, Jerry was right next to the rest of the young boys going to the clubs. Clean family life? He just keeps his ass out of the news. Oh how I love the NFL.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## TestTubeBaby

elite sprinters like mo greene, could run SICK times running NFL 40yd dashes. when u talk about those splits, reaction time was included..so in reality, mo can run sub4 NFL 40, TRUE!

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Goddam I have been doing some research. If you think that you are getting a fair shot without steroids , you might still believe in the easter bunny.

Get this of all these players who actually test positive for steroids in the NFL, they always seem to end up the same size or bigger in the following years of thier career. 

Chris Cooper (lineman) tested positive in 2003 at bodyweight of 275. Currently playing for 49ers at bodyweight of 285. LOL

Dana Stubblefield (DL) tested positive in 2003 at bodyweight of 290. Played 1994 season at bodyweight of 320. (at least 9 years between 290-320)

Bill Romanowski(LB) tested positive in 2003 at bodyweight of 245. Played 1999 season at bodyweight of 245. (at least 4 years at 245 lbs)

Barrett Robbins (OL) tested positive in 2003 at bodyweight of 320. Played 2000 season at bodyweight of 320. (at least 3 years at 320)

Shawn Springs (DB) tested positive in 2001 at bodyweight of 195. Played 2003 season at bodyweight of 204. (he blamed the positive test on a supplement, to be fair)

But there was one guy Scott Shanle (lineman) who tested positive in early 2003 at bodyweight of 245 who played late in the season at bodyweight of 237.

Ray Buchanon (DB) tested positive for steroids in 2002 at bodyweight of only 185 lbs. This shows that some players take steroids for speed. (Ben Johnson was only 5-10 173 lbs. Steroids=speed.)

There was a quarterback that tested positive for steroids, Jim Miller of the Bears in 1999. 

Frank Wycheck tested positive for steroids in 1993 (or 1994). Retired at a bodyweight of 253 at 6-3. He entered the league in 1993 or 1994. He must have used steroids over his entire career

Jim Washburn of the Tennesee Titans coaching staff (D line) was convicted of helping players find ananbolic steroids and actually was placed on probation, convicted of distribution of controlled substance related crime, and forced to spend time in a halfway house. (this was before he landed the job with the Titans) 

Micheal Yessis (former strength coach of the Rams) says that 75-90% of NFL players use steroids .  :Blush:  

Steve Coursen age 42 former Steelers player tried to sue the NFL "for not doing anything to stop his steroid use ". He weighed 265-270 in his NFL playing days. He said the steroids helped him put on 35 lbs. 

CAN YOU IMAGINE FACING A LINEMAN IN THE NFL WHO ONLY WEIGHED 225-230??? 


ROFL!!!  :Don't know:

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Yeah, I have almost no doubt Barry Sander was on steroids . Probably GH and a lot of other ****. To weigh 205-210 at 5-8 and still move the way he did, there aint nobody even close to him that was on drugs, let alone anyone clean. 

Bo Jackson, it says in the book "Bo Knows" that he ran a 4.18 40 at 230. Natural? Hell no. (in my opinion) 

If 99% of the linemen are on roids 99% of the running backs are on roids. It can't be any other way. 
.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

maybe a hand 4.18, and that would be pushing it man, bo wasnt even a 4.3 guy.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Most these sprinters could be awesome WRs and Kick returners. 

Bob Hayes played for the Dallas Cowboys and went on to have his best season his 2ND YEAR in the league. He played in 3 pro bowls, and won a super bowl. If I am not mistaken he ran track but did not play football for Florida A&M. He was tied for #1 sprinter in the world when he first started playing for the cowboys. 

Stats are really pretty much all it boils down to, if you have enouph speed, you can play period...Hayes ran a 10.05 hand timed...equal to about 10.29 Fully automated timing. 

I think Maurice Green could be a WR on an NFL roster easily.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

hayes' PR was 10.06e..hayes is also the reason for zone defense

----------


## LB55blitz

> Most these sprinters could be awesome WRs and Kick returners. 
> 
> Bob Hayes played for the Dallas Cowboys and went on to have his best season his 2ND YEAR in the league. He played in 3 pro bowls, and won a super bowl. If I am not mistaken he ran track but did not play football for Florida A&M. He was tied for #1 sprinter in the world when he first started playing for the cowboys. 
> 
> Stats are really pretty much all it boils down to, if you have enouph speed, you can play period...Hayes ran a 10.05 hand timed...equal to about 10.29 Fully automated timing. 
> 
> I think Maurice Green could be a WR on an NFL roster easily.


If the sprinters entered the NFL they would get broken in half by someone such as ray lewis or terrel suggs. you say stats are everything. and then you say the nfl players stats are not impressive at all. you are kinda contradicting yourself there buddy. the "stat" that matters most is the one that makes you want to break every bone in the other players body.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Testtubebaby; didn't they start electronic timing in the 1972 olympics? That would mean Hayes time of 10.05 would have been slower, compared to todays sprinters wich are electronic timed. 

NFL players who squat 500, bench 385 and weigh 300 lbs who are fat and on steroids , and Gh, and other stuff are not impressive at all. Some recievers only run 4.7 40s and lift 275 lbs. Some of them are sorry, there is no way around it. And again I only say this when they are on performance enhancing drugs. If they are natural and they are in the league I respect them regardless, but we already went through how many are juicing, getting caught, and then coming back the exact same weight. 

When a guy like Bob Hayes can come into the league after he hasn't even played college and go to the pro bowl his second year,because he has world class speed, that is what I mean when I say stats are everything. They have to be legitimate stats, of course. 

You really don't think Maurice Green could make a roster in the NFL?

Michael Lewis of the Saints didn't play college at all, he made the Saints and played in the Pro Bowl his first year. He runs a 4.3 40. I think he is still playing for the Saints.

----------


## jc3

All of this being said about the sprinters and stats... you still have to be able to hit and be hit....catch and run...have field vision and enough brains for the sport of football. I played college ball because I am unafraid and smart with the game. I did not have the athletic ability that alot of others had but they knew if they came to my slot on the field I would put my helmet up thier chins. Got a lot of dropped balls by me. Point proven...Have to wanna hit and be hit.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

Look I have MAD respect for this kid if he got on a DI team naturally and could squat 475 to parallel naturally. 

In my opinion if you can do that, 4 years of performance enhancing drugs should get you into the NFL no question. Cause that says you not only have the genetic potential for great strength, but you are also a gifted athlete.

Bottom line you do have to want to hit, and its a brutal game. 

There are so many weird things and contradictions in the sport. For example there is this one guy I saw at the Hula Bowl, R.J. Bowers. He was all time DIII leading rusher. He was a killer RB, probably the best guy there that year. I watched these guys practice for 1 week solid, and this guy looked like he could easily start in the NFL. He ended up going to the Steelers and he was a power back. He was like 6-0 240. And he could probably run a 4.5-4.6. He could have probably started in the NFL, but he ended up as a power back having to compete with Chris Fuamatu-Maafala and Jerome Bettis. The worst chance he could possibly have, those two were a mean ass combo of power backs. Anyway he may have gotten hurt because his career never really took off.

Another weird thing. He played DIII, and statistically he had his best year as a FRESHMAN, and each year his statistics got worse, and worse. 

There is a lot of **** that just doesn't make sense!

(But he did make it to an NFL roster and played for at least 4 years, I don't know if he is still playing)

----------


## jc3

I was not D1 on new I wasn't going. If that had been the case I would have done anything necessary. There are a lot of other things that need to be addressed before going pro as well. They also have certain stats to make it for each position based on speed, size, height, reaction time, intelligence. If you don't fit certain molds, you had better be a record breaker or something special in college.

----------


## Mr. Gottabejuiced

There is this other kids on the board who plays DI, who has really good speed, he said he was the fastest kid on his team without steroids . He blew out his ankle and had to get surgery. I had to get surgery also, and it was partly because I couldn't recover fast enouph after heavy weight training in time to play 100% after lifting really heavy weights. The other players could lift heavy, and then be on the field fully recovered because the steroids increased recovery time drastically. 

I think that more injuries are likely without steroids, so its like we both have to take steroids to stay on the field, wether we need them for ability or not. I can clearly see not making through an entire year without injury without steroids as almost inevitable. 
(and I mean an injury requiring surgery.)

Of course I know that using performance enhancing drugs does not mean you won't get hurt, there will still be a lot of injuries with them. But the thing is a little injury without them can take forever to heal and set you up for a worse injury. 

I think that Anavar , GH, and Anadrol 50 (because it increases red blood cell count so much will help a lot for recovery) if I get tested I just used a cathetar. 

But I am not sure what my exact drug program will be, I am doing a lot of research.

----------


## redmeat

One of the women at my gym likes to make fun of Jason Sehorn because she squats more than him.

----------


## viking_warrior_2k

Not do 'dis some of the claims on here, but I was the fastest white guy in my school (small school - graduating class about 100 people) and I could run 4.7-40, I was 5'10" and weighed 200 lb. at age 17, and I was benching 320 at the time. I have a long torso and stocky legs with good sized calves. If you work your legs like hell without juice, and train right, I don't doubt that some "bigger" naturals could run around the 4.2 mark or maybe slightly less, especially if their legs were suited for running and that's what they trained for ... longer legs = longer stride.

----------


## baller84

> Goddam I have been doing some research. If you think that you are getting a fair shot without steroids , you might still believe in the easter bunny.
> 
> Get this of all these players who actually test positive for steroids in the NFL, they always seem to end up the same size or bigger in the following years of thier career. 
> 
> Chris Cooper (lineman) tested positive in 2003 at bodyweight of 275. Currently playing for 49ers at bodyweight of 285. LOL
> 
> Dana Stubblefield (DL) tested positive in 2003 at bodyweight of 290. Played 1994 season at bodyweight of 320. (at least 9 years between 290-320)
> 
> Bill Romanowski(LB) tested positive in 2003 at bodyweight of 245. Played 1999 season at bodyweight of 245. (at least 4 years at 245 lbs)
> ...





mr gotta be juiced... i play football at a major university with many all americans and i my self am 6'5 280 and many of my other friends who are bigger stronger and some faster than me all of us dont and have never used steiroids barry sanders was a freak u dont have to use it to be a badass so dont take away from their credability so use it to keep up with the freaks

----------


## 1819

[QUOTE=Mr. Gottabejuiced]Most these sprinters could be awesome WRs and Kick returners. 

Stats are really pretty much all it boils down to, if you have enouph speed, you can play period...Hayes ran a 10.05 hand timed...equal to about 10.29 Fully automated timing.
so, so wrong. renaldo neamiah, willie gault, johnny lamb jones. all world class sprinters. hit them once and you had to run after them to hit them again. stats are great for the press and the fans, and of course, the agents but i know alot of nfl coaches and scouts, who will tell you off camera, that they want ball players. not combine heros.

----------


## YouCanDoIt

> Thurman Thomas? Really, I never knew that- that's pretty sick man. Didn't Henry Rollins get big this way too (If any of y'all know who that is)


 Yeah, the really liberal singer/comedian/spoken word dude. Covered in tattoos....
He's pretty big. I'm sure it's possible to get pretty built without weights.

----------


## Thedudex2000

This is in reference to Gottabejuiced talkin about RJ Bowers
He didnt just break every Division III rushing record, he broke EVERY rushing record, he is the all time NCAA rushing leader, i believe it was Ricky Williams's record he beat

dude

----------

